# Best Free eCommerce Apparel Solution



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I have read many posts in this section about Zen Cart, Magento, Yahoo, Live Cart, Cube Cart and many more.

I am a bit overwhelmed because I need a solution that is is fairly inexpensive because I am a start-up yet has an easily modifiable template. The modifiable template is essential because as an Apparel company I need to express my companies style and match the level of professionalism my competitors have.

Here are some examples of my bare minimum look needed:

: : 10 spot : :

3sixteen Store - 3sixteen

Thoughts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am a bit overwhelmed because I need a solution that is is fairly inexpensive because I am a start-up yet has an easily modifiable template.


What part overwhelms you exactly?

Either of those ecommerce solutions fit your needs. 

How "easy" it is depends on your comfortable-ness with HTML. It may be that you need to hire someone to setup the "layout" for you.

I would say Magento and Yahoo would be harder to customize.

CubeCart, Zen Cart, Shopify, BigCartel would be easier to customize.

You just have to just jump in and start working on one  You can really make just about ANY shopping cart software look the way you want (like the sites you posted) just by editing the templates.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

you shold check out this thread.. i just explained a bunch about ecommerce stores and what is needed and WHY.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t63794.html


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

Definitely check out Bigcartel, it is fairly simple to use


----------



## utemtu (Mar 3, 2008)

@ EnvyApparel - 

We use magento, if you want a solution that is very flexible / powerful then I can recommend this. However if you want a solution that is easy to use / customise then I would go for something else. With magento you will be expected to have working knowledge of CSS, PHP, JS and HTML to modify a template to suit your needs. I am not trying to scare you off, if you have time to invest in your site then I can highly recommend Magento.

Cheers,


----------



## wobblez (Aug 11, 2007)

We use Zen Cart it is installed on our web hosting and easy to install, but go to there website to read up on the in's and out's of formating to what you want it to do.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Rodney said:


> What part overwhelms you exactly?


The overwhelming part is that the end result for the look of most of the carts that I have seen to too far below par for my industry. I have not been able to find a cohesive solution that does not look like a 3rd rate template was slapped on it.

Perhaps the templates I have seen are what is below par and not the system skinning itself. Are is there a good place to buy templates so I can see the potential of these carts?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. You can radically alter Zen-Cart to the point where it no longer even resembles Zen-Cart. Take a look on their showcase and you'll see some radically different sites. 

To do that level of custom programming though, you'll need to have a decent understanding of html, css and php. You'll also have to be prepared to spend more than a few hours on their forum, to find all the solutions to your needs.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

if you dont want to take the time to install, setup and customize a script, then go the 3rd party route. Bigcartel.com is a great option, its only $20 a month, it offers coupons, paypal gateway, inventory tracking, change the html/css of the site, etc. there's also shopify.com but it costs more.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

@DREAMGLASS

With Zen Cart are you able to just buy a template and upload it into a "templates" folder and simply change the theme or is there more involved?


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*BUY?? *Hey I have a reputation on here for being a tightwad. that I have to uphold... lol 

You will find some *FREE* templates at the link below. You can 'test drive' them all online to see what suits your needs.

Zen Cart Free Template Demonstration System


Hope this helps.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

be CAREFUL with templates though.. A lot of template suppliers use older versions of the cart software, which opens your store up to a LOT of security vulnerabilities..

Also, template makers usually change the code and file structure SOO much that when you need some serious help, you can not use the community forum because most people there are unfamiliar with your customized set up. And on top of that, MANY template providers either do not offer their own support or make you pay..

just make sure what you are getting into before getting a template - especially FREE.

on the other hand, if you are good with graphics (i am assuming MOST t-shirt printers are) then you can do A LOT with the basic look of zencart or oscommerce by just doing some small alterations

take a look at my site: bscphoto.com
http://bscphoto.com/catalog
This is made from this shopping cart:
osCommerce Online Demonstration -oscommerce on a STOCK install

now, ALL i did was center the shop, remove what i didnt want, and put my own graphics.. but just those little changes makes a HUGE difference.. It took some coding, but the forums available for open source carts are really helpful


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

If you're a graphic designer, why don't you design your own website and hand it over to a ZenCart coder to implement? That's what I did.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

lindsayanng said:


> just make sure what you are getting into before getting a template - especially FREE.


 
All of the templates on the link I supplied are validated by zen-cart and they are all supported in the latest versions of zen-cart. There are no security issues with them, as they only alter the style sheets and template headers. You will find full support for them on the zen-cart forums.

Incidentally, zen-cart was originally based on oscommerce, but a breakaway group decided to create something more functional and reliable.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats good to know. i just always offer that disclaimer.. I'm not against using templates, but it is VERY annoying when you buy a $150 template from one of those "monster" sites and find out the version is 5 years old and they dont support it!!

I knew zencart wasan offshoot of oscommerce, the guy who runs oscommerce kinda lost a lot of good programmers to zencart.. I still ike oscommerce for the addons and the forum though.. just my preference.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

lindsayanng said:


> take a look at my site:
> This is made from this shopping cart:
> osCommerce Online Demonstration -oscommerce on a STOCK install
> 
> now, ALL i did was center the shop, remove what i didnt want, and put my own graphics.. but just those little changes makes a HUGE difference.. It took some coding, but the forums available for open source carts are really helpful


How long did this take you?

This is probably the best option for me. Taking a stock cart and slimming it down a bit will probably work best for my needs. As long as it has all of the shopping functions needed to buy apparel it should be fine.

You guys are a great help. I really appreciate it. It makes the whole project less intimidating.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

well, i started working exclusively with oscommerce back in February and really jumped in head first.. My first site was a pet supplies site that i started on my own, but since the photography site is my #1 paying site, that is my priority now.. 

So basically it took me from February to now to get to where i can help people with their problems and work on my site rather quickly.. HOWEVER, to build that site, it took me about two months. The most time consuming part was making the graphics and such.. I remade the graphics a thousand times before i felt like it was "right"


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The overwhelming part is that the end result for the look of most of the carts that I have seen to too far below par for my industry. I have not been able to find a cohesive solution that does not look like a 3rd rate template was slapped on it.


Gotcha. It's VERY important to keep in mind that what you are seeing is NOT a result of the CART software, it's a result of the shop owner and the web designer.

Just because a merchant decides to use a 3rd rate template doesn't mean that it's all the shopping cart can do. Just means that that's all the merchant needed for THEIR needs (design wise).

I repeat: You can take ANY design and apply it to most shopping carts (cubecart/zencart/magento,etc). The fact is that most people just choose not to. So what you see are people that haven't customized it, not a failing of any particular shopping cart.

I hope that makes sense


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

For starters - it's not as intimidating as one would think. I use Zen-cart - and the forum there is as helpful as the one on this site. Zen-cart is based on oscommerce, but is better maintained, and more secure/up to date - because of the community around it.
Not only that, but they've published a how-to book - it doesn't cover all the features, but for $40 it's a steal of a deal.

Zen Cart uses a template override system - so that when you install your own template (custom or otherwise), you install into a specific directory, and ALL your modified files go into locations with that template directory name. That way the system looks there first when it's looking for a function - if it doesn't find it there, it goes to the default.

Additionally, there are tons of addons for zen cart at no cost. There are also several available at moderate cost, to add the real bells and whistles to your store. 

For credit cards, you can't use the existing default technology within zen-cart - it doesn't meet the requirements any more. Read through the forum - I use sage CC processing, and there's an automatic plug in for that.

The only other advice I'd offer to start is take your time, build a test site, get it working. Give yourself at least a month to work on it. No, not 8 hours a day, but it'll take you that long to figure out the basic stuff. (no matter which cart you go with).

We've gone from one basic site to 15 active web stores using zen-cart - it's taken about 1.5 years to get there, but I can now clone a store in a matter of minutes.
Good luck - check out http://www.zencart.com/ for more info. I can guarantee it'll be a great place to start!


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

You guys have answered all of my questions. I have found some great free templates on the ZenCart site that I can modify design wise and have also learned a bit on the installation.

You guys were a great help.

Thank you.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Bigcartel is the best. There's a free option but to get everything that you want you need the $10 a month plan. I love it, the creators are very helpful to.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I have started to play around with BigCartel as well, it seems that it is a lot easier to get what I want from it than Zen Cart. The interface is not loaded with add-ons but it has the basics I need for my shop. I already have a store done in less than 24 hours.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

Big Cartel is a good option if you dont mind using templated sites.. The thing is, if you have seen one of those stores you have seen them all, and since they are VERY VERY much into the t-shirt business, customers who buy from you might have seen other stores that look just like yours..

The other plus sides to things like Zen Cart and Oscommerce is that since they are opensource, you can add a LOAD of addons to your cart ot really make it look and feel professional. You can offer package tracking right on your store, gift certificates, different ways of displaying your items, ect..

Seems that with big cartel you get a quick fix to a hopefully larger solution..


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I have 2 bigcartel sites and customized the hell of them. I love them.. BTW i had no webdesign experience and new nothing about html and css, but thank's to there forum i am now able to customize my website however i want when i want.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

can i see a link to them because ALL of the stores that i saw on there were EXACTLY the same as all the others..


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Sure thing, I will PM my link to you. Right now I am still playing with things until the shirts are ready to sell online. I still have to wait a few weeks until I will be ready.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope you dont mind. This is a reply to my PM and my response. I thought you all would like to read it.



lindsayanng said:


> Thanks for sending me those links.
> 
> Your sites are VERY VERY graphically AWESOME! I mean, you have a definitely have a talent for greating an awesome design space.
> 
> ...





EnvyApparel said:


> Do you currently use ZenCArt? If so, what is your link.
> 
> I build the BigCartel as a test and I am currently looking to see how I can modify ZenCart. Once it is installed I am sure I will be back here asking Questions!
> 
> I am not looking for an overly custom cart to start although I do see your point with the add-on's, they will help close a sale.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

I do not mind at all.. I didnt post my feedback to your sites because it hought since you PM'd the sites to me, you werent interested in public feedback.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

This place is a little weird with company website links ;-)

Has anyone had any great success with ZenCart modifications? If so, which mod do you find the most impressive? I am looking for the ones that help you stand out above the rest.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

I say make your own mods.. Make your own themes instead of donwloading a templated one.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I was asking more about the "Free Software Add Ons" like the "Better Together" module or the "Login Header" module.

There are hundreds so I was wondering what has worked best for people?


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

Contributions can be a heck of a time deciding on which to use.. What i usually do is first narrow it down to the ones that i think will do the job for me.. THEN , i look at the users who created them and see if there is a support thread.. then i go to the support thread to see if it seems active.. if there is an active support thread, DEFINITELY download that one, as you will get help if it does mess up. 

If none of them have a support thread, i try to pick the ones that see to have a good user behind them.. THEN there are usually loads of "bug fixes " and other added "fixes" I ALWAYS ignore them and download the last COMPLETE copy from the original contributor OR if there is a complete copy from another contributor that i kinda trust, then i will download that..So once you isntall, you MAY or MAYNOT have some bugs.. THEN you go and look at the bug fixes.. sometimes there will be a fix there for your specific issue, sometimes not..

IF there is an error, dont panic. Go to google and type 
site:zen-cart.com/forums then paste your error there without the actual file path

that will bring up ALL posts that have that error. You can read through those and possibly find a fix.. 

THEN if there is NOT fix or none of them work, you can post a question.. give as MUCH Info as possible. Someone w ill be able to help you. 

Finally, if all else fails and you cant get your shop to work, upload your backuped copy of your files AND your database and uyou will back to sqaure one.. no harm done.

just remember.. ALWAYS back up your files AND your DB. Backing up your files can be as simple as saving a copy of the file you are editing to your desktop. You dont need to backup your entire store.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

EnvyApparel said:


> I was asking more about the "Free Software Add Ons" like the "Better Together" module or the "Login Header" module.
> 
> There are hundreds so I was wondering what has worked best for people?


Design-wise I don't know as I didn't code the website, but functionality-wise you may want to consider the following:
+ COWOA (check out without account)
+ Wordpress for ZenCart
+ Google Analytics
+ Google XML sitemap
+ Email archive manager


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

queerrep said:


> Design-wise I don't know as I didn't code the website, but functionality-wise you may want to consider the following:
> + COWOA (check out without account)
> + Wordpress for ZenCart
> + Google Analytics
> ...


Perfect, that is what I was looking for. I looked into those and they seem to be real essentials for a store ;-)


----------

